# mousie youtube videos :)



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

my favourite is this one (little stuart), what's yours?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMYqJm9I ... ata_player


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been watching a lot from that youtuber today lol she's done really well to raise mice in that way (must have a lot of time on her hands too!)

if you look at other videos 'stuart' is really rather fat :lol:


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been following her on youtube for a while! She is amazing and her mice are so lucky


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

love it thanks so cutie


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

They are so good. I watched that one and the doe that was named matilda. Sooooo cute, they do a really good job


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually she's the one that got me into mice and breeding them etc. I love stuarts massive tank and his little boat >.<


----------

